# We are softies



## artimedoros49

Hi,

I would just like to confirm that *slaboch *is the correct word to use in the following:

Když teplota je 3 nebo 4 stupně, myslíme, že  mrzne! Jsme _*slaboši*_! (We are softies = wimps).

Thank you


----------



## Lucyje

Hi Artimedoros,
I would also change the position of *je *to sound more natural.

Když *je *teplota 3 nebo 4 stupně (for some reason I would add *nad nulou)*, myslíme *si*, že mrzne! Jsme _*slaboši*_! (We are softies = wimps).

It's not wrong but I would say *slaboch *refers more to somebody morally weak. So, I would rather go for *měkkouši *or maybe *poserové *("cowards" derived from Czech "shit" if that's not too much)


----------



## bibax

I should say that *slaboch* is rather a coward, someone who is fearful, slaboch derived from slabý = weak (weakling?).

A softie is *měkkota* (měkký = soft);
so *Jsme měkkoty!* (in contrast to the Eskimos, in this particular case).


----------



## Lucyje

Yes, Bibax is right. I like *měkkoty *even better.


----------



## artimedoros49

My thanks to you both.


----------

